# Trunk opening randomly



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello,

2012 Chevy Cruze LT. I know I have seen hundreds of these posts because this seems to be a common problem. My trunk opens randomly for no reason. For years it was always I accidentally pressed the button on the fob.....not anymore. I even took the batteries out of my fob and it STILL randomly opens. I know there is a new 2 shot relay but im in doubt if this will even fix my problem. I know there are some topics saying it can be corroded wires but im not sure exactly which wires to look at.

I have experience in wiring things so I have no problem fixing this myself. But I WILL NOT TAKE THIS TO A CHEVY DEALERSHIP. There has never been a single time I have left a Chevy dealerhship for repairs as a happy customer. 4 dealerships in 4 towns where I am at all try and rip me off on various reasons. 

So with that said I want to try and fix this myself. Right now the only thing I can even do is take the fuse out for the latch because I am afraid of it opening on the high way which I've heard happens to some people!!!!

Long story short.....where should I start on my self repair of this issue?

NOTE: My trunk release button on the car has not worked for about a year now. Never got it looked at because it's on the fob so who cares. Not sure if this matters or not.

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

exile999 said:


> Long story short.....where should I start on my self repair of this issue?
> 
> NOTE: My trunk release button on the car has not worked for about a year now. Never got it looked at because it's on the fob so who cares. Not sure if this matters or not.


Fix the button. Odds are water has gotten into it causing both of your issues.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I had that issue for a while until I fixed it. Never happened again since, see here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/421-trunk-closing-issue.html#post21430


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Many thanks for both suggestions. I will be starting with checking of the wiring of the back latch. The water idea seems to make the most sense to me as when the trunk opens you can hear the electrical 'click' same as you pressed the button on the fob to open it. Hasn't just opened from not being latched all the way I can pull on it and it's definitely locked shut.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Water getting into that button is a common issue with the Cruze. They weren't water proof. I think as long as the door is unlocked, the button can pop the trunk.


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Water getting into that button is a common issue with the Cruze. They weren't water proof. I think as long as the door is unlocked, the button can pop the trunk.


It does seem to happen when I have the doors unlocked although I swear it has happened when it was locked a few times as well..... Maybe it just got into the wiring to the release as well? I have no proof of it being when locked though I MIGHT be mistaken but I don't think so. It DEFINITELY does it more often when the doors are unlocked however I can be in the car running and doors unlocked gf out to get something from the store and trunk randomly opens.

It is reassuring to know however this is a common issue and should be just wiring. I should be able to get this.

Thank you so much!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know you don't want to go to a Chevy dealership for the service but you might want to stop at their parts department and pick up a new trunk release control. Then seal it with heavy duty weatherproof silicon before installing it.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

If the release button works ok manually, it doesn't need to be replace. I had replaced 3 of these, different cars and always they failed to open only when you tried manually, never unlocked by themselves. The issue is the misalignment of the hook. I fixed it once then never had my trunk "mysteriously" opened. :wink:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For me I got the 2 shot relay and the button fixed with the entire chrome bar swapped. There is a part for just the button now so you don't have to spend that much. 

28 February 2014 is when the trunk buttons became "Waterproof from the elements" finally. Before then they didn't realise an electrical contact outside of the car needed to be protected from the elements on the Cruze Malibu Regal and a few other cars.


----------

